# O&w Mirage Iii



## whifferdill (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi there

I'm new to this forum, usually posting on a well known international watch forum, but there's no Ollech and Wajs sub-forum over there so.....

Basically, I am looking to buy a Mirage III - love the look of the watch and it has all the features I'm looking for except perhaps a 200m WR, but I'm no serious diver. I used to own a Sinn 103, but never really liked the case. the Mirage III just has that 'something' for me that the 103 lacked, despite the two watches looking very similar.

Cut a long story short - could any Mirage owners out there share their experiences of the watch? Especially with regard to quality, reliability and ruggedness - there are some differing reports on the internet. I'd also be interested to hear impressions on readability ( those small chrono dials and a sapphire crystal with no AR coating ).

Finally - please feel free to plaster your posts with pictures!

Many thanks in advance


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

As a Mirage III owner I'd say you won't be disappointed, the value of money is unbelievable for a Swiss manufactured V 7750 watch. Have never had a problem with mine, the chrono function was sound and was easy to read.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

I can only add to Phil's excellent words of praise. I have recently purchased one of these and I am so glad I did. I wanted a decent quality watch that has wrist presence and the Mirage III has it in bucket loads. Quality and Valjoux 7750 for the price it is, bargain of the century. Hope you enjoy?


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

here is mine on a bracelet, but the bracelet didn't fit so it now resides on a black zulu - IMHO it is _the_ strap to use.










BTW welcome to the forum







, you are off to a great start with the Mirage III.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Also forgot to say you wont see many about 

BTW Here's a couple of pics of mine


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

Another fan here - wearing mine today as it happens. I have a Sinn 356 and the O&W gets worn about 2:1 in ratio, the Sinn is better built and I am surprised you would prefer a Mirage over a 103, but the Mirage is more readable (with my weary old eyes). Better lume on the O&W too perhaps?










Oh - I have resized that quite small! Kept me out of trouble with the Mods though I expect.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Can't fault my Mirage, though I would have said the lume is not it's strongest point









Has the V7750 "wobble" but is as acurate as any other of my mechanicals. The anodised bezel can scratch but that is to be expected with that kind of finish.

All things considered a great watch, even better if you can find a good used one at the right price.










With a few freinds


















Mike


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Other thing to add about the Mirage, there are so many different variants









Which is a good thing IMO


----------



## whifferdill (Apr 2, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Other thing to add about the Mirage, there are so many different variants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes - I'm finding that!

My mind is made up on the Mirage III so thanks all for your comments and pictures - a very positive response for the watch! All I need do now is decide between the III with its classic look or the III MK2 with the baton markers and cleaner chrono' dials - I love the classic Flieger look of the Mirage III - but the Mk 2 seems easier to read.

Great pictures all and thanks again for the input - I'm away on holiday from Monday for a couple of weeks, so will ne ordering one or the other when I get back.


----------



## whifferdill (Apr 2, 2008)

nickk said:


> I have a Sinn 356 and the O&W gets worn about 2:1 in ratio, the Sinn is better built and I am surprised you would prefer a Mirage over a 103, but the Mirage is more readable (with my weary old eyes). Better lume on the O&W too perhaps?


I've 'heard' that a lot - about Sinn's being better built - it's hard to see any difference from pictures so I suppose this impression must be from the general 'feel'?

When you say that 'Sinn is better built' - is that in robustness - is the O&W likely to break or fail sooner than the Sinn do you think? Or would that be just in the overall feeling of a 'nice finish' ie: the O&W seems the more utilitarian of the two? I understand the O&W bezel feels a little 'cheaper' as its not steel, but from what I can see from these and other pictures the Mirage III looks at least as good as the basic Sinn 103 st ( and it has a sapphire rather than acrylic so arguably better value).

My preference for the Mirage III is all in the case - not as thick, nice finish with its brushed / polished combination and nicer shaped lugs and profile IMO - I also prefer a flat crystal on a watch like this.

Cheers


----------



## whifferdill (Apr 2, 2008)

nursegladys said:


> he
> 
> BTW welcome to the forum
> 
> ...


Cheers


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

You know, I've always lusted after the Speedmaster but looking at these again, I might reconsider and get a Mirage. OK, a stupid question: Which are the hours minutes and seconds registers? (I gather the large centre seconds is for the chronograph minute count.)

A.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Andrew the sub dial at 6 is hours, 9 is constant seconds and 12 is minutes


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Andrew the sub dial at 6 is hours, 9 is constant seconds and 12 is minutes


Ah, now I get it! Cheers Phil!









Want one.

A.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

No problem mate, TBH there bloody good watches for the money







I don't think I've come across any owners that would say otherwise.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

whifferdill said:


> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> > he
> ...


Nice to see you posting on here .... how's the Glycine? 

I had a Mirage III last year and really regret selling it, they only come on a strap so if you want a metal bracelet it's the aftermarket, also no fancy boxes etc! It's a great little watch and good value for money IMO.

The forum's owber Roy Taylor (see RLT watches link above) might be able to get you one, if he hasnt got one in stock.


----------



## whifferdill (Apr 2, 2008)

JoT said:


> Nice to see you posting on here .... how's the Glycine?


Thanks! The Glycine is still great and a great forum here, too!

Small world this watch melarchy ( sp? )











> The forum's owber Roy Taylor (see RLT watches link above) might be able to get you one, if he hasnt got one in stock.


I've contacted Roy already and need to decide between the III and III Mk 2 ( Sinn st is in second place but if they do a ratchet bezel might tip the balance yet as they'll do 256 style red chrono hands for me - still prefer the Mirage case though - and price! ) - off on holiday on Monday so will sleep on it for a couple of weeks before taking the plunge.

All the best


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

whifferdill said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see you posting on here .... how's the Glycine?
> ...


If you ask Roy nicely he might paint it red for you


----------



## whifferdill (Apr 2, 2008)

> If you ask Roy nicely he might paint it (chronograph hands) red for you


Really?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

whifferdill said:


> > If you ask Roy nicely he might paint it (chronograph hands) red for you
> 
> 
> Really?


Yes, Roy is a very good watchmaker as well as being a retailer


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

JoT said:


> whifferdill said:
> 
> 
> > > If you ask Roy nicely he might paint it (chronograph hands) red for you
> ...


I'd second that! Also bear in mind there are different versions of this watch available which *might* include one with a red sweep hand so there *might*

be a version similar to what you require? - Roy told me if he ordered a watch in from O&W it would take about 10 days so do some research & as JoT says if

you can't find one from stock that suits I'm sure Roy will "tweak" one for you ... Paul


----------



## whifferdill (Apr 2, 2008)

PaulBoy said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > whifferdill said:
> ...


Fantastic! I know there's a Mirage IIIC with red hands, but being a fussy b*@~ard, I don't like the style of them - so if Roy could paint the existing hands on the III red, that'd be the perfect solution I think.

Thanks for your help


----------



## whifferdill (Apr 2, 2008)

Just an update

I've gone round in circles with this thing - spent the last while trying to decide between the Mirage III and Sinn 103 St after believing the Sinn 103 St was available with a ratchet bezel ( it's not ) - so I'm back with the Mirage III and have to say, happy about that since I've always naturally preferred the case and less angular brushed lugs of the Ollech and Wajs compared to the thick case and angular, polished lugs of the 103.

The Sinn 103 seems to be considered the superior watch of the two by many, which may have been fueled by some owners receiving 'non-standard' watches by Ollech and Wajs with too many quirks - despite this, I feel that the Mirage III offers the best value for money and am willing to give it a chance. Just by looks it wins for me and I suppose the functionality and quality will become apparant over time. Looks like I'm nearly there!









Thanks again to all who've posted here.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's part of the fun going through the motions before you pull the trigger







But it's good to hear you've made your choice, hope to see some pics soon









BTW You won't be disappointed


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

whifferdill said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm new to this forum, usually posting on a well known international watch forum, but there's no Ollech and Wajs sub-forum over there so.....
> 
> ...


Wrote this in 2004:-

This is the one with 7750 Valjoux movement, i.e. the dog's twitcher of chronograph movements, and the version with operating day as well as date.

The case is heavy, solid, and polished, and in the vein of a Sinn case.

The dia. is 40mm ex crown, and the thickness is 14mm

The lugs are meaty, and by far the most impressive of the O & W range. It is very reminiscent of a Sinn, but more original.

The screw down crown has many turns to the thread, feels very substantial

and positive, and without any hint of a cross threading tendency.

The pushers are also polished, feel very solid and positive, and give a clear

and reassuring click.

The bezel is black st. steel pvd, and is flat, substantial, and with a very positive click on turning. It lines up exactly with the 12 position, and as Roy will tell you, I have eyes that pick out the fly **** from the pepper.....I kid you not!

The sapphire is 31mm dia. and a tiny midges proud of the flat bezel. To all intents and purposes, it is flat to the surface of the watch.

The hands are white with very tasty narrowing to pointed ends, that give a very clear and sharp dial read.

The dial is a positive black with no slate grey look, the numerals clear and sharp Arabic, and so the whole watch has a very military appearance, and oozes substantial quality.

This is not a watch where the movement sits in a polythene insert, and is very soundly screwed down to the inside of the steel case. The movement looks fully integral to the case. This observation told me this was a real watch of superb quality. The dials are 30min., 12 hour, and continous seconds in a clockwise order of 12, 6, and 9.

The dial hands are smack on the button, and return to such on reset.

The accuracy looks impressive, but not fully determened yet, but it has to be remembered that this is a movement with a superb regulator device.

The movement is breathtaking, and is an impressive 30mm dia.

25 jewels, incabloc, 28,800A/h, 4Hz, power reserve 42hr., hack seconds, and quick set day/date.

This watch is a collectors piece of superb quality, and I believe it is the best

O & W so far by a long way.

It sits heavy but comfortable on the wrist, and it is an eye catcher to others.

I am not a natural O & W eye watering fan, but I'm a big new fan of this particular watch, and consider it to be one of my best finds so far!!


----------



## whifferdill (Apr 2, 2008)

Griff said:


> whifferdill said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there
> ...


Hi Griff, thanks - I read this in the reviews forum and found it very useful.

I'm pretty much back on to the 103 St now (!)  after hearing / reading quite a few reports of dodgy pushers, crowns and bezels on the Mirage - while these might be isolated, I know the quality of Sinn, having owned one, so perhaps might stick with ' what I know' after all.


----------



## whifferdill (Apr 2, 2008)

PhilM said:


> That's part of the fun going through the motions before you pull the trigger  But it's good to hear you've made your choice, hope to see some pics soon
> 
> BTW You won't be disappointed


Cheers - my head's in a pickle!


----------



## whifferdill (Apr 2, 2008)

After all that - I'm pulling all the stops and going for the 'real deal' by getting myself a Sinn reconditioned Heuer Bundeswehr! Thanks to all for their help while I was considering the Mirage III - A great watch offering exceptional value for money, but in the end not 'quite right' for me. The Heuer aint' cheap, but it's just what I'm looking for.

Thanks again


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

jeepers reading thsi thread has been a rollercoaster for me :thumbup: :taz: h34r:


----------

